# Adobe TV Videos



## DaveJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Can anyone help please. The Adobe TV Lightroom 5 videos constantly freeze on my PC then restart then freeze once more. I have checked Flash Player and tried IE & Google Chrome. I have no problem with videos from any other sites, only problem is Adobe TV. Windows 8, 64 bit, 8 GB RAM, IE 10, Google Chrome latest version. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know why Adobe TV's not working, but I think all of their videos are on YouTube too http://www.youtube.com/user/AdobeLightroom/videos


----------



## DaveJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I don't know why Adobe TV's not working, but I think all of their videos are on YouTube too http://www.youtube.com/user/AdobeLightroom/videos



Thanks for that will look there. (Its not that Adobe TV doesn't work at all, it constantly stops and starts.)


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 4, 2013)

Dave,

It works fine for me with both IE and Firefox.

Hal


----------

